# was wanting to market with stickers



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

can anyone recommend a good online sticker manufacturer? good and inexpensive would be awesome, lol.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

What size, style and Qty. of stickers are you looking for?

Does it matter where they are? (US, Aust.?)


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

John S said:


> What size, style and Qty. of stickers are you looking for?
> 
> Does it matter where they are? (US, Aust.?)


hmm, no bigger than bumper sticker size. more likely a squared size. style would be glossy or uv resistant i guess. 100? and it doesn't matter here they r located as long as the price is right.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd be very interested in getting some bumper stickers made, preferably in the uk  if anyone has info on that?


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Two I've always got good stuff from are thestickerguy.com and contagiousgraphics.com


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jakprints: Full Color, Apparel & Sticker Printing

Sticker Robot - cheap, full color, custom, outdoor vinyl stickers

StickerNation. More stickers, less money. Custom stickers,band,personal,business,all occasions,discount

VGKids Tees and Stickers | Custom Screenprinting Workshop | Ordering Stickers

and https://www.stickerguy.com/priclist.htm as Crazyteeshirts mentioned.

I have not personally used any of these yet, but now you have some options.

-Tim


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

One other option is to find someone in your area with a Roland print/cut system like the SP-300V or 540V.

I took a design with a cutting path to a local and he made me a set of stickers for hard hats. Make sure they UV coat them for outdoor use. 
If you provide the art ready to go, they can stick it on the side of other jobs in the wasted spaces.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used vgkids and stickerguy in the links that Tim posted. Both are good, although stickerguy has a bit longer turnaround.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Sticker robot is offering 500 free when you buy 1000. Just got my artwork approved today so they'll make it into this weeks run. They only charge $40 for die cutting. I was looking at having full sheets printed and using my cutter to finish but when I did the math, I really wouldn't have saved any money doing that. 

Stickerguy has reasonable prices for lower quantities.


----------

